# Mad Jim Jaspers vs Fei Fong Wong



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 13, 2012)

Scenario 1: 238 Jaspers
Scenario 2: 616 Jaspers

Bonus Scenario: The Fury enters the scene taking on both of them at the same time

No restrictions for Fei in either scenario if thats needed to make this a good matchup

How does this go


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSL9JCcg1zw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Fei wins.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 13, 2012)

Even Chu chu can win this and that is not a good thing for Jim.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 13, 2012)

Not good at all.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 13, 2012)

Chu Chu? You mean the Men of the Sea right flipper?

Shit got real.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 13, 2012)

Darkness will fall on this day. It will be declared the Day of the Chu.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 13, 2012)

Now lets procede with a moment of silence in memory of Jim.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 13, 2012)

Sometimes, people don't deserve this. But there are times when you can't stop the Chu.

Rest in peace MJJ.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 13, 2012)

Sometimes this things are needed to establish superiority, you just can't help it.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 13, 2012)

It's the pecking order. Why do they not understand the pecking order!


----------



## NemeBro (Feb 13, 2012)

So I'll bite: Why can't Mad Jim Jaspers, a Multiversal-Omniversal level reality warper above the likes of Merlyn, destroy Fei?

I am not really knowledgable on Xenogears (Or even really Marvel, to be honest), but nothing I read on Xenogear's wiki entry nor anything I read in the Fei vs. Galactus thread leads me to believe Fei is above MJJ, at all.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 13, 2012)

You know, this is a strange thought, but MJJ could possible be Big Joe's son


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 13, 2012)

NemeBro said:


> So I'll bite: Why can't Mad Jim Jaspers, a Multiversal-Omniversal level reality warper above the likes of Merlyn, destroy Fei?
> 
> I am not really knowledgable on Xenogears (Or even really Marvel, to be honest), but nothing I read on Xenogear's wiki entry nor anything I read in the Fei vs. Galactus thread leads me to believe Fei is above MJJ, at all.



Because no one cares, that's why.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 13, 2012)

Aw shi....you are right Big Joe does look his father....man he is not going to like this...


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 13, 2012)

I understand that you guys are having fun but please keep this thread relatively on-topic.

Consider this an unofficial warning.
Especially you two, Grahf and Keollyn.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 13, 2012)

We _are_ on topic Willy.


----------



## dream (Feb 13, 2012)

> Because no one cares, that's why.



I care quite a bit about this. 

As NemeBro said I'm not seeing anything that would let Fei beat Jaspers.


----------



## NemeBro (Feb 13, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> I understand that you guys are having fun but please keep this thread relatively on-topic.
> 
> Consider this an unofficial warning.
> Especially you two, Grahf and Keollyn.



The "especially" wasn't needed, my post was completely on-topic.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 13, 2012)

That killed my buzz.

And Fail, stop derping.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah the thread was going so well, shame really.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I care quite a bit about this.
> 
> As NemeBro said I'm not seeing anything that would let Fei beat Jaspers.



Not even his 238-version?

Which was a multiversal threat IIRC


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 13, 2012)

Trying to turn a terrible thread good is grounds for a warning now? 

These things I'll never understand tobiah


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 13, 2012)

So it seems my friend, so it seems.


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry for being buzzkill but it's still better than the things other Staff members might have done if they see this thread being trashed with off-topic responses for many pages.

I'm just being considerate with you guys.


----------



## Id (Feb 13, 2012)

NemeBro said:


> So I'll bite: Why can't Mad Jim Jaspers, a Multiversal-Omniversal level reality warper above the likes of Merlyn, destroy Fei?
> 
> I am not really knowledgable on Xenogears (Or even really Marvel, to be honest), but nothing I read on Xenogear's wiki entry nor anything I read in the Fei vs. Galactus thread leads me to believe Fei is above MJJ, at all.



Did you ever read the arc? He was titled as an Omniversal threat. Not that he ever became one. He was universal at best, until his powers matured.  

Followed by being a hyperbolic claim. For all his power, and claim to be Omniversal warper. His power clearly did no encompass all of the Omniverse given that he is powerless in unspace.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 13, 2012)

I just want to see MJJ reunite with his father Joe. That is the most important thing to be discussed here.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 13, 2012)

I agree Keo, but this info of Jim's power being hyperbole sounds interesting, anyone have feats to show his power?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 13, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> I agree Keo, but this info of Jim's power being hyperbole sounds interesting, anyone have feats to show his power?


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice respect thread, but it would be nice if you bring the scans that show his power, not in the mood to read all that and you are the one arguing for Jim here.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 13, 2012)

Not arguing for either side

Just linked it since you wanted more info

But if you want i could pick something out


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 13, 2012)

Please do so.


----------



## dream (Feb 13, 2012)

Did a quick glance but I saw no feats of anything beyond universal alteration, just statements that he could do more. :/

If you know of any multiversal+ feats from him I would appreciate it if you could post them.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 13, 2012)

Here's my argument.

Fei relinquishes his powers, the Wave Existence gives MJJ a hug, he dies.

Fei takes his powers back and trolls MJJs family at the burial. GG.

P.S. This is a real argument.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 13, 2012)

Fail confirming what Id said, better bring those feats.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 13, 2012)

And here my argument was for the omniversal threat


----------



## Id (Feb 13, 2012)

At least in the Galactus vs Fie topic. Members where arguing All-Encompassing hunger for Galactus, and the use of the Ultimate Nullifier. Highly quantifiable tactics, and equipment. But at least they had an argument. 

Why would anyone want be drawn in an argument drawn by possibility, or potential? Thats not a very firm leg to stand on. MJJ gets drawn in into the Zohar becoming its new fuel source to draw energy from.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 13, 2012)

So many sammiches makers, so many.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 13, 2012)

Reality warp that oven to preheat 350.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 13, 2012)

But it doesn work if he is out of the kitchen....damn you MJJ.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 13, 2012)

MJJ is really going to get mad this time.

Mad fish level.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 13, 2012)

Takes forever to load the scans here it seems, so i just have to pick a few for now






*Spoiler*: _A universe being destroyed cont._ 



/








Edit: Thanks willy


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice feats, but how exactly does that put him near the level Fei has? 

Man I always thought this dude was Omniversal, but his feats are nothing close to that.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 13, 2012)

If that is all (I'm only going by this so far), then he's not even WE sweatdrop.

Fei is.


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 13, 2012)

MJ is kind of like Emperor Joker.
He was claimed to be such a huge threat yet his feats are mainly centered around a single universe.

@BLS:That is suspiciously like the Marvel version of Goku's claim about Frieza destroying the universe.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh how words formed in a certain way makes all the difference.

"If he cannot be defeated"

I love grammar.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 13, 2012)

Still no feats to back up his omniversal power.

Where is that oven at?


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 13, 2012)

Fei took MJJ easy bake oven away from him. Totally disappoint son he was.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Feb 13, 2012)

I always thought 616 MJJ was multiversal, albeit with powers that were still developing, hence the omniversal threat part. That was presumably his full potential, though he never actually reached it.

The same way 238 Jaspers was in the process of becoming, but never actually became, a multiversal threat before they deleted his universe.


----------



## Physics Man (Feb 14, 2012)

MJJ wins both with ease. It was decided that Galactus>Fei. MJJ>>Galactus.


----------



## Havoc (Feb 14, 2012)

616 MJJ was multiversal.  That's why the Celestial Nullifier, a device that can destroy a universe, is unable to harm him while it was able to harm the universal 238 MJJ.


----------



## Physics Man (Feb 14, 2012)

The Celestial Nullifier was stated to be similar to the UN. Considering 238 MJJ survived it that means he has multiversal durability at the very least.


----------



## Havoc (Feb 14, 2012)

238 didn't survive it.

CN is only capable of destroying a single universe at a time.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 14, 2012)

Physics Man said:


> MJJ wins both with ease. It was decided that Galactus>Fei. MJJ>>Galactus.



No it wasn't. Still wondering where people got this from.

Best I remember being considered greater than Fei in that thread was the UN. Galactus himself is nowhere near Fei's power.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 14, 2012)

Physics Man said:


> MJJ wins both with ease. It was decided that Galactus>Fei. MJJ>>Galactus.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 14, 2012)

Plus that is the tried and true fallacy used on this forum.

You can't decide another person's win because of someone else's victory. It just does not work like that.


----------



## Id (Feb 14, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> No it wasn't. Still wondering where people got this from.
> 
> Best I remember being considered greater than Fei in that thread was the UN. Galactus himself is nowhere near Fei's power.



Yo got it all wrong see. 
>Odin gave Galactus a work out.
>Galactus needs to munch on 4 worlds, so he can take on 4 Celestials. 
>Galactus would rather cross the street, than to cross paths with young Franklin. 
>If Galactus sees MJJ, he runs for dear life. 

But the Galactus that fought Fie, would wipe his ass with the Living Tribunal. He was hyped up as Omniversal devourer, with the Ultimate Nullifier as his cock. That entire argument was very apocryphal.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 14, 2012)

Damn, my memory is as bad as I thought. Thanks for the clarification Id. Always to the rescue.


----------



## Physics Man (Feb 14, 2012)

Havoc said:


> 238 didn't survive it.
> 
> CN is only capable of destroying a single universe at a time.



238 had to be destroyed because MJJ became the new Eternity of his Universe. Eternity>= Full power Galactus. Full Power Galactus Fei.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 14, 2012)

FP Fei = wave domain Wave Existence > Multi-Eternity > Eternity >= FP Galactus 

I see why you faggos like doing that. It's quite exuberant!


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Feb 14, 2012)

If Fei lost to Galactus, how can he stalemate, let alone defeat MJJ?


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 14, 2012)

UN is in every Marvel character's standard equipment. What's wrong with you tobiah?


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 14, 2012)

And too add to that the feats that have been posted are nowhere near the things people claim about Jim, so either you bring the feats to back his shit up, or you stop with that retarded abc logic.



Keollyn said:


> UN is in every Marvel character's standard equipment. What's wrong with you tobiah?



My bad man, you are right how could I forget that.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 14, 2012)

It's okay. These things can happen. Id had to remind me of Omniversal Galactus too.


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 14, 2012)

Galactus only uses the UN when the plot allows it. Also he's quite inconsistent as far as powers go.
Technically, full powered Galactus is only a myth featured in VS debates. He's rarely if ever in that level.

Still, taking on 4 Celestials can at least finally prove that he's a strong universal+ cosmic without the UN.

As for the Fei vs Galactus thread, I actually have to agree with EM.
Maybe it's just my foggy memories of Xenogears but the evidences you supplied in that thread were insufficient compared to the UN's multiverse+ busting feat.


On the other hand I'm still waiting for a solid proof on MJJ being multiversal. I never read those issues so all the info I have on MJJ are coming from  lurking and such.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 14, 2012)

No one is arguing against the UN Willy, is people claiming Galactus alone can take on Fei, which is bs, followed by this retarded abc logic when the UN is something Galactus uses, not Jim.

Oh wait I forgot again that the UN is for every character in Marvel.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 14, 2012)

Because I never actually bothered to bring up the feat of Fei collapsing the Path of Sephirot.

Mainly because Mike would have gone on a denial trip about that to.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 14, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> Oh wait I forgot again that the UN is for every character in Marvel.



Don't worry yourself too much over it. We were just given wrong information all this time.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 14, 2012)

This is suppose to be a spite thread since Jim was known as Omniversal, but the feats we have in this thread are far beyond that, now please back the claims, stop the stupid logic and maybe we can have a nice debate.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Feb 14, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> As for the Fei vs Galactus thread, I actually have to agree with EM.
> Maybe it's just my foggy memories of Xenogears but the evidences you supplied in that thread were insufficient compared to the UN's multiverse+ busting feat.



It is hard to believe that this guy is a member of one of the so-called "Strongest Videogameverses"


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 14, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> No one is arguing against the UN Willy, is people  claiming Galactus alone can take on Fei, which is bs, followed by this  retarded abc logic when the UN is something Galactus uses, not Jim.
> 
> Oh wait I forgot again that the UN is for every character in Marvel.



Of course not.
Actually, as of the current debate standing it's very possible that full powered Galactus > MJJ
Without even counting the UN.

And no, I seriously doubt Big G can beat FFW without the Ultimate Nullifier.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 14, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> It is hard to believe that this guy is a member of one of the so-called "Strongest Videogameverses"



Denial crew member right here.

Someone give him the aplication please.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Feb 14, 2012)

No, I'm waiting for somebody to explain how is Fei beating MJJ

BTW, Big G was using the U.N in that thread


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 14, 2012)

"Thank you for your interest in denialcrewship. I'm sorry, but due to the enormous growth in candidates, we can no longer accept applications at this moment. Please try again next year. Thank you."


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 14, 2012)

Actually yes.

You come here and say "how is Fei going to win when he lost to Galactus" which shows how little you know about debating in the first place followed by the fact that Jim doesn't have the UN, so your abc logic is terrible. Then we have the feats posted in this thread that don't match the claims from Jim and you keep saying nonsense.

So please either post feats for Jim or shut the fuck up.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 14, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> "Thank you for your interest in denialcrewship. I'm sorry, due to the enormous growth in candidates, we can no longer accept applications at the moment. Please try again next year. Thank you."



Maybe Jelly town can accept him.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 14, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> No, I'm waiting for somebody to explain how is Fei beating MJJ
> 
> *BTW, Big G was using the U.N in that thread*



Off course he was, the fuck are you talking about.....


----------



## Ulti (Feb 14, 2012)

Guile flash kicks both of them.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 14, 2012)

He gets kicked on the face first Ulti.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Feb 14, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> Actually yes.
> 
> You come here and say "how is Fei going to win when he lost to Galactus" which shows how little you know about debating in the first place followed by the fact that Jim doesn't have the UN, so your abc logic is terrible. Then we have the feats posted in this thread that don't match the claims from Jim and you keep saying nonsense.
> 
> So please either post feats for Jim or shut the fuck up.



The fuck is this?

Why are you putting words that never came out of my mouth? I never said that Jim has the U.N. I was reminding that Galactus had the U.N on that thread. That is how he won

Wait a minute, I'll look for some feats


----------



## Ulti (Feb 14, 2012)

Guile would laugh that shit off.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 14, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> BTW, Big G was using the U.N in that thread



No shit, we kind of acknowledge that. What we're wondering now is how you abc this knowing exactly that?

Yeah, that pretty much nullifies you continuing to post here.


----------



## dream (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey Keo/Grahf, can one or both of you post some of Fei's more impressive feats?  Just want a decent understanding of the character.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Feb 14, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Hey Keo/Grahf, can one or both of you post some of Fei's more impressive feats?  Just want a decent understanding of the character.



This is precisely what I was asking from the very beggining


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 14, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> The fuck is this?
> 
> Why are you putting words that never came out of my mouth? I never said that Jim has the U.N. I was reminding that Galactus had the U.N on that thread. That is how he won





DestinyDestroyer said:


> If Fei lost to Galactus, how can he stalemate, let alone defeat MJJ?



Seriously don't post anymore.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 14, 2012)

All right I can't comment on the fight as to be honest i've never read anything with Jaspers in it, and I haven't played whatever game Fei comes from...but I just want to comment on one thing...



Grαhf said:


> No one is arguing against the UN Willy, is people claiming Galactus alone can take on Fei, which is bs, followed by this retarded abc logic when the UN is something Galactus uses, not Jim.
> 
> *Oh wait I forgot again that the UN is for every character in Marvel*.



Now we're just being ridiculous, because that's not true...there's at most a handful of characters who can use the Nullifier and the reason that is because you need a higher understanding of how reality works to use the thing...if you don't the Nullifier will wipe you out instead.

Galactus has it because it's a part of him...Reed used it once...because Galactus let him...not everyone can use it


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 14, 2012)

Fail you are a reasonable and cool poster and I gladly would, but I've been over this way too many times to want to do that.

If I'm not lazy I'll link you to a post I've made. I'm sure the "Strongest videogame verse" discussion had something since that was the last big thread I remember Fei/Xenogears being a subject on.


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 14, 2012)

Guys, chill out!

DestinyDestroyer committed the classical "lurkmore" mistake and forgot that Big G with UN is a different kind of paste altogether.
Grahf is annoyed because people are constantly referring to that Big G vs FFW thread without knowing its context.

So instead of trying to cover up your mistake DestinyDestroyer, just admit that you were wrong and be done with it.
Also Grahf stop baiting DD. Unless you want me to lock this thread immediately.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 14, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Hey Keo/Grahf, can one or both of you post some of Fei's more impressive feats?  Just want a decent understanding of the character.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 14, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Now we're just being ridiculous, because that's not true...there's at most a handful of characters who can use the Nullifier and the reason that is because you need a higher understanding of how reality works to use the thing...if you don't the Nullifier will wipe you out instead.
> 
> Galactus has it because it's a part of him...Reed used it once...because Galactus let him...not everyone can use it



Good man.



willyvereb said:


> Guys, chill out!
> 
> DestinyDestroyer committed the classical "lurkmore" mistake and forgot that Big G with UN is a different kind of paste altogether.
> Grafhf is annoyed because people are constantly referring to that Big G vs FFW thread without knowing its context.
> ...



Is not baiting, is telling the truth 

But I will stop.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 14, 2012)

No Willy, he committed the classic "Foot in mouth"

Clearly.


Even with this, I think a singular, more condensed post would be better.

I don't have the energy to do it, but I do remember a good post from the Gameverse thread when we had it out with coston.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 14, 2012)

Maybe I will do it later, too lazy right now.

Edit: let me search for it.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 14, 2012)

I believe it was the one when we had to explain the whole infinite universe thing.

Seriously, I'm on the verge of making a meta thread and will link only to that on every topic about this.

It will have at most 3 sentences and grade school level grammar--so even my 6 year old niece would be able to get it.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Feb 14, 2012)

Damn, my time is short

I'll be quick: Sorry. I forgot that Galactus with the U.N is a completely different character

From what I'm reading in the respect thread, Fei is the conduit for a multiversal's power?



The Penetrator said:


> Guile flash kicks both of them.



Asuka Kazama disagrees with your statement


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 14, 2012)

Fei is the power aspect of the Wave Existence. Elly is the mind, and WE is the body (for obvious reason).


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 14, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> I believe it was the one when we had to explain the whole infinite universe thing.
> 
> Seriously, I'm on the verge of making a meta thread and will link only to that on every topic about this.
> 
> It will have at most 3 sentences and grade school level grammar--so even my 6 year old niece would be able to get it.











I think those can help.


----------



## Havoc (Feb 14, 2012)

Physics Man said:


> 238 had to be destroyed because MJJ became the new Eternity of his Universe. Eternity>= Full power Galactus. Full Power Galactus Fei.


OK, what does that have to do with what I said?

There is no full power Galactus.  Galactus can evidently eat the entire omniverse, if we take that as "full power" he is stronger than Eternity.


----------



## Havoc (Feb 14, 2012)

Keollyn doesn't know who Galactus is btw.

He asks me about every comic character before he posts about them.

Fact.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 14, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> I think those can help.



This sure does.

Now if I can find the condensed post on the Path of Sephirot and we have a complete wrap up of Fei and his end-game.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 14, 2012)

Havoc that was a secret


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 14, 2012)

- MJJ is *not* omniversal .. he was an omniversal _threat_ and could have become true omniversal with time as his Warp spread (maybe), but the Fury killed him before that .. if he were omniversal how the fuck would you expect anyone other then confirmed omnipotents or a few of Marvel's other ~omniversals to have any sort of chance ? 

- 616-MJJ >> Galactus, but UN Galactus could have a decent shot at him

- Link removed

- in addition to universal nullification being ineffective against 616-MJJ, his battle with the Fury was destroying Merlyn's chessboards that were representing the multiverse(s) .. I cba to find the scan, respect thread may or may not have it



no idea about the other guy


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 14, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> Still, taking on 4 Celestials can at least finally prove that he's a strong universal+ cosmic without the UN.



ermm his fight with Agomoto among other accolades proved that and IIRC long before he munched on some worlds to fight celestials

hell I think Galactus may have eaten one once mid universe + warp though that may not be canon

edit Jaspers omniverse threat thing was more a chain reaction a domino effect then legit power and bustery


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 14, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> - Link removed
> 
> - in addition to universal nullification being ineffective against 616-MJJ, his battle with the Fury was destroying Merlyn's chessboards that were representing the multiverse(s) .. I cba to find the scan, respect thread may or may not have it
> 
> ...



It was posted in this very thread (although it lacked the context you just supplied)

Personally, I saw that as a multiversal feat and agree that makes him powerful enough (since Fei did pretty much the exact same thing... except not with a chessboard  )


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 14, 2012)

chess makes all things smarter 


616-MJJ is a multiversal, though I dare say with his *feats* possibly a low-tier one .. he neved actually warped a multiverse himself in one go like UN or say, Mxy, have .. and he has that weakness in un-space


----------



## Id (Feb 14, 2012)

Galactus a threat to the Omniverse is also hyperbolic statement as well. More so than MJJ. He can work up an appetite for all he wants, we know he cant survive bathing within the crunch for to long. Let alone eat the damn thing.

Indigestion much?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 14, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> This is suppose to be a spite thread



Meanie 



Keollyn said:


> It was posted in this very thread (although it lacked the context you just supplied)



Didnt post it since i wasnt sure it was relevant (Chessboard and not actual universes and all)

Edit: As a sidenote, i have started reading the arc out of sheer curiousity (Its pretty fun so far actually)

Hopefully i will get a better understanding of the context itself


----------



## Nihilistic (Feb 14, 2012)

What is this, Fei and Galactus are now partners in crime that one can't be mentioned for 5 minutes without the other one being brought up as well? Concentrate, people. Galactus is not in this thread, nor has he, to my knowledge, ever directly faced off against MJJ.



Fluttershy said:


> if he were omniversal how the fuck would you expect anyone other then confirmed omnipotents or a few of Marvel's other ~omniversals to have any sort of chance ?



Curious. How many do you reckon there are? Because I can only think of Living Tribunal. And he's what, megaversal?


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 14, 2012)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Didnt post it since i wasnt sure it was relevant (Chessboard and all)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you remove it, because I saw it yesterday.

It seemed legit to me. The board was just a representation of the multiverse. Seems fine to me.



Sinestro said:


> Galactus a threat to the Omniverse is also hyperbolic statement as well. More so than MJJ. He can work up an appetite for all he wants, we know he cant survive bathing within the crunch for to long. Let alone eat the damn thing.
> 
> Indigestion much?



We're gonna need a bigger Alkaseltzer for this


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 14, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Did you remove it, because I saw it yesterday.



Never posted them specificaly

They are still in the respect thread though



> It seemed legit to me. The board was just a representation of the multiverse. Seems fine to me.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 14, 2012)

> Curious. How many do you reckon there are? Because I can only think of Living Tribunal. And he's what, megaversal?


well HoM Wanda did affect the entire omniverse .. doesn't make her omniversal really, but she did affect it

by feats LT is megaversal or megaversal+ (these things usually start a shitstorm), but canonically barring retcons and/or asspulls he is supposed to be #2 in the Marvel *omniverse* below only THE omnipotent, so that could make him omniversal too .. maybe .. + there is only one LT for the entire omniverse and he's supposed to be watching over all of it


if you accept LT as one then anyone who's ever given him trouble is up there : Protege (and Scathan for that matter ), HOTU Thanos, pre-retcon Beyonder, MM etc.



This shit gives you headaches though =/



P.S. I think Captain Britain with the Amulet of Right AND Excalibur is supposed to be able to remake the cosmos (omniverse ?), but dunno further then that .. don't really care either


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh I thought it was the one where you said it overloaded Merlin. That isn't the same?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 14, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Oh I thought it was the one where you said it overloaded Merlin. That isn't the same?



Nope

Merlin being overloaded happend much later on


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 14, 2012)

Sinestro said:


> Galactus a threat to the Omniverse is also hyperbolic statement as well. More so than MJJ. He can work up an appetite for all he wants, we know he cant survive bathing within the crunch for to long. Let alone eat the damn thing.
> 
> Indigestion much?



don't think anyone in this thread is suggesting that



Fluttershy said:


> well HoM Wanda did affect the entire omniverse .. doesn't make her omniversal really, but she did affect it
> 
> by feats LT is megaversal or megaversal+ (these things usually start a shitstorm), but canonically barring retcons and/or asspulls he is supposed to be #2 in the Marvel *omniverse* below only THE omnipotent, so that could make him omniversal too .. maybe .. + there is only one LT for the entire omniverse and he's supposed to be watching over all of it
> 
> ...



LT is pretty omniversal he's secondly only to the one above all and you can name on one hand the people who have given him problems


----------



## Havoc (Feb 14, 2012)

Sinestro said:


> Galactus a threat to the Omniverse is also hyperbolic statement as well. More so than MJJ. He can work up an appetite for all he wants, we know he cant survive bathing within the crunch for to long. Let alone eat the damn thing.
> 
> Indigestion much?


I disagree.


----------



## Physics Man (Feb 15, 2012)

Havoc said:


> OK, what does that have to do with what I said?
> 
> There is no full power Galactus.  Galactus can evidently eat the entire omniverse, if we take that as "full power" he is stronger than Eternity.



You are thinking of the Dream Celestial arc. Full Power Galactus is usually assumed to be when Galactus has fed enough to equal Eternity. In the Fei thread I thought it was agreed that Galactus can absorb any attack Fei throws at him and it would take the UN to kill him. 238 MJJ>Eternity therefore he is multiversal via logic. Fei loses.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 15, 2012)

Let me just say that you are terrible at this.


----------



## Physics Man (Feb 15, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> I fail to see it, must be a denial crew thing.



That just another thing on the list of thing you fail at. Wily I suggest you lock this thread I think it ran it's course. I don't see the trash comments stopping.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 15, 2012)

No reason to close the thread.

You are getting the trash comments because you are using retarded abc logic instead of posting feats, so just leave and let people that know how to do this handle it.

But you are right in one thing, unless someone brings some feats for Jim, he pretty much lost this.


----------



## Physics Man (Feb 15, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> No reason to close the thread.
> 
> You are getting the trash comments because you are using retarded abc logic instead of posting feats, so just leave and let people that know how to do this handle it.
> 
> But you are right in one thing, unless someone brings some feats for Jim, he pretty much lost this.



What's wrong with abc logic? It's an easy way to show MJJ will win. It's either that or waste time on the internet finding feats and statements to show directly that MJJ >Eternity>Fei. Having a problem with abc logic is illogical as having a problem with a math proof because it's to simple.


----------



## Physics Man (Feb 15, 2012)

Let me explain some power scaling here. Kubik was casually able to shrink the universe into the size of a sphere he can carry in the palm of his hand. A celestial is orders of magnitudes above a cube being. Galactus is stronger then a Celestial. Eternity is equal to FPP Galactus. 238 was able to upsurge the Eternity in his verse. By power scaling 238 MJJ is multiversal. What feats doe Fei have that can compare to that?


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 15, 2012)

Willy just read his post...I mean seriously? why can't he understand what posting feats means? and he is asking for feats of Fei......my statement of him being terrible is correct.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 15, 2012)

I used abc logic earlier. Resulted in Fei winning too.

It's not like you are the only one capable of doing it.


----------



## Physics Man (Feb 15, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> Willy just read his post...I mean seriously? why can't he understand what posting feats means? and he is asking for feats of Fei......my statement of him being terrible is correct.



I know what posting a feat means. I just don't want to because I'm lazy. Lack of feats on my part isn't a logical justification to discredit my power scaling and abc argument.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 15, 2012)

Fei > MJJ oven = Fei wins.

Best abc logic ever.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 15, 2012)

Powerscaling? Really? REALLY?

Okay, so by powerscaling, Fei is high-end multiversal.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 15, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Powerscaling? Really? REALLY?
> 
> Okay, so by powerscaling, Fel is high-end multiversal.



By powerscaling Fei is Xenoverse, we have proof too.


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 15, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> Willy just read his post...I mean seriously? why can't he understand what posting feats means? and he is asking for feats of Fei......my statement of him being terrible is correct.


Nah, Physics Man is just being stubborn while not being aware of the other side (Fei Fong Wong).

It's partially your fault because you didn't try explaining to him why FFW is superior to universal+ beings.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 15, 2012)

That's the beauty of powerscaling with Fei. There's actually something to powerscale from.


----------



## Physics Man (Feb 15, 2012)

Maybe I am underestimating Fei here. I'm looking online to compile my scan of feats for the purpose of this argument. So come show me how powerful Fei is. Show me that Fei can take out abstracts and is above Eternity at least.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 15, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> Nah, Physics Man is just being stubborn while not being aware of the other side (Fei Fong Wong).
> 
> It's partially your fault because you didn't try explaining to him why FFW is superior to universal+ beings.



We posted feats and explanation already, hell every fucking thread we do it because the same retards come with the same retarded arguments and denial. And if he is mentioning that Galactus thread so much he should know, so I am leaning more towards him being terrible than stubborn.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 15, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> Nah, Physics Man is just being stubborn while not being aware of the other side (Fei Fong Wong).
> 
> It's partially your fault because you didn't try explaining to him why FFW is superior to universal+ beings.



Tobiah would be at fault even the slightest if Physics Man didn't run in here with his "shoot foot" post from the jump.

People came in here legitimately asking. Fail did. Neme did. He didn't. 

He came with a terrible assumption and illogical thought process. There was no reason anyone had to humor him.


----------



## NemeBro (Feb 15, 2012)

You guys are fucking stupid.

Someone shut the fuck up and post a feat.

I'm not really arguing for MJJ despite my first contribution to the thread (Because as I said in my first post, I don't know a whole lot about him), but this shit is just painful to watch.

Powerscaling is fine if you can post evidence that justifies it, which Physics Man has not done yet. Do so.

Edit: I somehow missed the post Grahf made of links to Fei threads with feats.

You guys are still stupid.


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 15, 2012)

Physics Man said:


> Maybe I am underestimating Fei here. I'm  looking online to compile my scan of feats for the purpose of this  argument. So come show me how powerful Fei is. Show me that Fei can take  out abstracts and is above Eternity at least.



There you go:



Grαhf said:


> I think those can help.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 15, 2012)

NemeBro said:


> *Edit: I somehow missed the post Grahf made of links to Fei threads with feats.*
> 
> Superb job.



Thanks


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 15, 2012)

NemeBro said:


> You guys are fucking stupid.
> 
> Someone shut the fuck up and post a feat.



I was never going to post a feat because I was never serious about this thread.

I was just going to continuously poke fun at the failed spite thread.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 15, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> I was never going to post a feat because I was never serious about this thread.
> 
> I was just going to continuously poke fun at the failed spite thread.



That was my intention too and we were doing it until Willy ruined the fun


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 15, 2012)

@Grahf: Said type of "fun" was getting on many people's nerve and were against the rules, so being a killjoy was more or less my duty as a moderator.


----------



## NemeBro (Feb 15, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> I was never going to post a feat because I was never serious about this thread.
> 
> I was just going to continuously poke fun at the failed spite thread.



Why do you believe it is a spite thread?

Does Black Leg Sanji have some hate-boner for Fei? 

It seemed to me that he intended this to be a srs bsns thread.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 15, 2012)

Buzzkill Willy, harbinger of no fun.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 15, 2012)

NemeBro said:


> Why do you believe it is a spite thread?
> 
> Does Black Leg Sanji have some hate-boner for Fei?
> 
> It seemed to me that he intended this to be a srs bsns thread.



Check the convo thread just before this thread was made. He made it mainly because of how he felt about the Fei vs Galactus match.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 15, 2012)

Boooooooooo boooooooooo.

Btw I am waiting for feats of Jim not feats of other dudes, which is something some of you like to do.


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 15, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Buzzkill Willy, harbinger of *quality modding*.


Fixed for accuracy.

**

Anyways, all kinds of fun has its own time and place.

This thread wasn't one of them.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 15, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Check the convo thread just before this thread was made. He made it mainly because of how he felt about the Fei vs Galactus match.



I thought he made it for shits and giggles

which is like my reason for making threads 99.9999% of the time 

such as Dark Tower vs Demonbane


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 15, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I thought he made it for shits and giggles
> 
> which is like my reason for making threads 99.9999% of the time
> 
> such as Dark Tower vs Demonbane



Going to unlock more butthurt achievements if you keep this up.

G-canon achievements.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 15, 2012)

I felt it was appropriate. If the threads intention weren't initially wrong, maybe I'd be less merciless.

P.S. You know I'm messing with you by the way Willy?


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 15, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I thought he made it for shits and giggles
> 
> which is like my reason for making threads 99.9999% of the time
> 
> such as Dark Tower vs Demonbane



If only. If only


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 15, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> I felt it was appropriate. If the threads  intention weren't initially wrong, maybe I'd be less merciless.
> 
> P.S. You know I'm messing with you by the way Willy?


Oh, I'm fairly certain of that Keo.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 15, 2012)

Lazzy ass. You now who you are.


----------



## Physics Man (Feb 15, 2012)

See this is why I hate scans there are so bloody hard to find. The picture for that one is broken. 




Your probably saw this one already of 238. The validity of 238 reality warping infest other universes is high considering the fact that omniversal tribune has years of cosmic wisdom to back up there prediction. 

But because 238 is stronger then Eternity we know that he is multiversal for a fact. I saw the feats on that link Wily posted and Kubik being have infinite power also. The Celestial's are far above that. From what I got from the links it appears Fei has some serious probability manipulation by being able to pick from a infinite amount. I still don't see how that can beat Eternity let alone MJJ. If I'm misrepresenting the Fei's ability tell me.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 15, 2012)

The scan you posted only proves universal power, Fei is way pass that point. And like others said that omniversal threat thing was more like a domino effect that *never* happen.

So MJJ is still short on feats.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 15, 2012)

That wasn't Fei in that link.

That was his little brother Zoholsky.


----------



## NemeBro (Feb 15, 2012)

Physics Man said:


> See this is why I hate scans there are so bloody hard to find. The picture for that one is broken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will do you a quick solid and provide the first scan that is broken, the one that Galan007 posted.



Kubik warping the Beyonder's universe into smaller than a basketball.


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 15, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> I felt it was appropriate. If the threads intention weren't initially wrong, maybe I'd be less merciless.
> 
> P.S. You know I'm messing with you by the way Willy?


Back to this post, why is that people often assume I'm serious when I'm really aren't?

That thing continues to bother me for time to time.
It must be an error with my posting style or something...


----------



## Physics Man (Feb 15, 2012)

According to that logic Vegito isn't a large planet buster because he has no feats destroying a planet. The arguments for Fei involving the probability manipulation isn't a multiversal destroying feat. But due to power scaling and reason we know that Fei is multiversal. I'll try to get some more scans. Scan of 616 MJJ will be easier to find then of 238.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 15, 2012)

I didn't actually think you were, just making sure you didn't think I was.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 15, 2012)

Physics Man said:


> According to that logic Vegito isn't a large planet buster because he has no feats destroying a planet. The arguments for Fei involving the probability manipulation isn't a multiversal destroying feat. But due to power scaling and reason we know that Fei is multiversal. I'll try to get some more scans. Scan of 616 MJJ will be easier to find then of 238.



No, Fei has a multiversal destroying feat. What was linked has really noting to do with this thread. 

Tobiah did that out of a request from me.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 15, 2012)

Not really, we have info that proves Fei is Multiversal+ powerscaling is another thing we can use if we want.

So I am going to be clear here: *bring me feats of MJJ, not other dudes.*


----------



## Physics Man (Feb 15, 2012)

616 MJJ becoming the new Eternity.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 15, 2012)

Physics Man said:


> 616 MJJ becoming the new Eternity.



First scan doesn't help you and what exactly is the second one proving?


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 15, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> I didn't actually think you were, just making sure you didn't think I was.


Don't worry, I won't.

I'm fairly perceptive and often capable of empathy. Which for some reason translates for even cold mediums like an internet debating forum.

So I can peek into the heads of people to a limited extend by judging the context. It's one of the reasons why I managed to survive there for so long.


----------



## Physics Man (Feb 15, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> First scan doesn't help you and what exactly is the second one proving?



If you read his wording then you see he isn't referring to a chain reaction. "And a new hostile god shall play dice with matter". That means MJJ will have control over the omniverse if he continues warping reality. The second scans shows that MJJ>Eternity. Therefore all feats that Eternity and people below Eternity can do MJJ can do also.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 15, 2012)

Physics Man said:


> If you read his wording then you see he isn't referring to a chain reaction. "And a new hostile god shall play dice with matter".



So? show me his omniversal feat, if you can't, then he is not one.



> That means MJJ will have control over the omniverse if he continues warping reality. The second scans shows that MJJ>Eternity. Therefore all feats that Eternity and people below Eternity can do MJJ can do also.



See this is your problem, you expect me to give MJJ the feats from other dudes just because of a title? no, bring me MJJ's own feats or he can't do it.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 15, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> First scan doesn't help you and what exactly is the second one proving?



1. Domino effect

2. Becoming a universal+ being

Yes, nothing exactly "new" here. Page 2 material all over again.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 15, 2012)

True, this thread is over.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 15, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> Don't worry, I won't.
> 
> I'm fairly perceptive and often capable of empathy. Which for some reason translates for even cold mediums like an internet debating forum.
> 
> So I can peek into the heads of people to a limited extend by judging the context. It's one of the reasons why I managed to survive there for so long.



That's why I'm content with your modding. Firm, yet not strict. A good balance.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 15, 2012)

Willy I think the outcome of this vs is obvious by now, you can close it.


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 15, 2012)

Actually, I'm still waiting for someone to post the feat where MJJ's and the Fury's battle were destroying Merlin's chess boards (=multiverses)

Then there's the tough job of quantifying Fei's power.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 15, 2012)

That's definitely the issue we do come up with. You can't really quantify Fei's feat or even his source god.

Best we could ever say is "it's really high"


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 15, 2012)

>Fei tanked the path of sephirot place filled with infinite wave energy that creates universes with drops.
>Fei destroys said path by fighting with another dude.

Don't see what is hard to quantify here.

And I have my youtube video, that is enough.


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 15, 2012)

@Grahf: Kind of indirect but I say that's a solid multiversal+ feat.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 15, 2012)

The chest board feat is legit from what I understand. IIRC they were destroying universes while fighting, but that was one at the time, Fei got past numbers a long time ago.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 15, 2012)

It's more accurate numbers quantifiable than being understood period.

It's the whole calc generation we live in. People want numbers.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 15, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> @Grahf: Kind of indirect but I say that's a solid multiversal+ feat.



It is indeed.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 15, 2012)

I always wonder why people don't come to grasp just how powerful Fei's source god is.

I mean, do you not see how powerful he is? For Fei to not be multiversal would be extremely laughable.

It's like being baffled at a person being powered by a planet buster, being capable of destroying a city.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 15, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> Actually, I'm still waiting for someone to post the feat where MJJ's and the Fury's battle were destroying Merlin's chess boards (=multiverses)



You mean this?


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 15, 2012)

Me neither.

If having the power of an infinite source of energy that creates universes with drops by inadvertence doesn't make you multiversal+ then he must be wall levlel then.



Crimson Dragoon said:


> You mean this?



I think it is. And still doesn't give him the juice to take on Fei.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 15, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I thought he made it for shits and giggles



Would have thought that all the ness would give this away

Then again, Keo doesnt know me as well as you do


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 15, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> I always wonder why people don't come to grasp just how powerful Fei's source god is.
> 
> I mean, do you not see how powerful he is? For Fei to not be multiversal would be extremely laughable.
> 
> It's like being baffled at a person being powered by a planet buster, being capable of destroying a city.



The avatar can be drastically less powerful than its source god. Sometimes even to hilarious levels.

So being the avatar of a powerful being doesn't always mean the said character is being powerful as well.
That's why we need actual feats and explanation on the mechanism how the said character can use the power of his source god.

Thankfully, Fei has the above mentioned Path of Sephiroth feat which puts him at multiversal+ level.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 15, 2012)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Would have thought that all the ness would give this away
> 
> Then again, Keo doesnt know me as well as you do



If you say so


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 15, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> *The avatar can be drastically less powerful than its source god. Sometimes even to hilarious levels.*
> 
> So being the avatar of a powerful being doesn't always mean the said character is being powerful as well.
> That's why we need actual feats and explanation on the mechanism how the said character can use the power of his source god.
> ...



True, but we have game caps showing how the WE explains to Fei that he/she/it gave all of his power to him plus the feats.

That was the reason Fei had to make perfect contact, to gain complete acces to the power of the WE.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 15, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> If you say so



Not sure what you are getting at here 

Seems like you missed the fact that i wanted EM to participate here aswell is another reason why i made it 

It better not be closed before that happens


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 15, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> Me neither.
> 
> If having the power of an infinite source of energy that creates universes with drops by inadvertence doesn't make you multiversal+ then he must be wall levlel then.
> 
> ...



Wall level is quite powerful. Never underestimate the power of concrete!

Sanji said it wasn't that scan.



willyvereb said:


> The avatar can be drastically less powerful than its source god. Sometimes even to hilarious levels.
> 
> So being the avatar of a powerful being doesn't always mean the said character is being powerful as well.
> That's why we need actual feats and explanation on the mechanism how the said character can use the power of his source god.
> ...



They can, but the game depict that once Fei gets Xenogears he'd have the full rights to his power.

The only thing is that he has the full power of WE, but his mental growth is allowing him to continue to grow. Basically he has infinity, but he's not tapping into infinity immediately. Thus Fei was never full potential.

He's like Deus in that right. Deus can use Zohar, but until he merged with it, he wasn't at 100%.

But my main point is that the Wave Existence is so powerful that even if Fei could use only 1% its power, he'd still be multiversal.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 15, 2012)

Wall level feats > omniversal stuff.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 15, 2012)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Not sure what you are getting at here
> 
> Seems like you missed the fact that i wanted EM to participate here aswell is another reason why i made it
> 
> It better not be closed before that happens



I won't dwell on this further. So...

If you say so


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 15, 2012)

Me neither, I am done with this thread.

And if someone posts a feat of MJJ *himself* proving he is more powerful I will gladly concede, if not then I am just going to continue chilling.


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 15, 2012)

Anyways, based on the feat Crimson Dragoon supplied I suppose the Fury and MJJ destroyed the entire multiverse in the course of their relatively short battle.

Since we're talking about Marvel, that was an infinitely branching multiverse so MJJ's individual attacks are likely multiversal.

Mind you, that's below FFW's feat.

So based on the presented evidences I say MJJ loses.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 15, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> Anyways, based on the feat Crimson Dragoon supplied I suppose the Fury and MJJ destroyed the entire multiverse in the course of their relatively short battle.



I posted it aswell several pages ago

No need to give him the whole credit


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't think they destroyed the board, but they were in the process of doing so, until MJJ got to unspace and the Fury stopped him.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 15, 2012)

Merlin's face in that scan 

But seriously, is that the chessboard scan or not? Sanji said it wasn't.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 15, 2012)

Honestly man I don't care anymore, I am out.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 15, 2012)

GG tobiah


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 15, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Merlin's face in that scan
> 
> But seriously, is that the chessboard scan or not? Sanji said it wasn't.



Guess i might aswell post the whole chessboard event since it hasnt been done:









There you go


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 15, 2012)

Before I go, a little gift:



> I'll throw these last scans in here too...
> 
> Merlyn was overloaded and subsequently killed by the power released when 616 Jaspers and The Fury battled:
> 
> Link removed





> One little bit of info dear friend,
> 
> 
> I know it seems like Merlyn was killed there, (I thought so too)
> ...



So yeah, the game didn't finish so it seems the board aka multiverse was never destroyed plus that fight didn't overload Merlin and killed him, it was all part of his plan.

Guess this doesn't help Jim either.

CD ninja'd me, but I has scans


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 15, 2012)

What confused me was that Sanji already posted that scan much earlier in the thread. I quoted someone saying it was already posted and Sanji said it wasn't it.

Now it is.

And now I'm confused.

But I blame being high for the confusion 

@Sanji: Will check it out once it loads  thanks.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2012)

seems it was indeed 1 multiverse that was breaking due to the fight, so MJJ isn't multiversal+, thus he loses if the other guy is



I gotta ask though, is UN considered multiversal+ then ? I always thought just multiversal, but maybe I was wrong


----------



## Garv (Feb 15, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> I gotta ask though, is UN considered multiversal+ then ? I always thought just multiversal, but maybe I was wrong



This is probably due to the fact that the UN> Multi-Eternity, which high multiversal.
I am more surprised that Abraxas is indicated as multiversal+


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2012)

> This is probably due to the fact that the UN> Multi-Eternity, which high multiversal.


yeah good point, IIRC Multi-Eternity was in that Abraxas arc and couldn't do shit, whereas UN cleaned house

Abraxas is likely same tier as UN, just under it


guess that means UN > 616-MJJ too


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 15, 2012)

In some alternate reality, Galactus also used the Ultimate Nullifier to destroy the entire multiverse.

Multiverses are marvel have infinite parallel universes in them. Multiversal+


----------



## Pika305 (Feb 15, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> yeah good point, IIRC Multi-Eternity was in that Abraxas arc and couldn't do shit, whereas UN cleaned house
> 
> Abraxas is likely same tier as UN, just under it
> 
> ...



Don't think so. The CN was already said to be useless in stopping MJJ. The CN machine is basically linked to a giant Chrystal that Merlin made that connects the whole Marvel Omniverse with different pieces representing universes. If that would have no effect on 616 MJJ then so would the UN and they both do the same thing, nullify stuff. 

The overloading Matrix Merlin thing and Merlin already saying MJJ is beyond him already puts MJJ at Multiersal+ because of what Matrix Merlin has done, what with the Citadel, Chessboards representing multiverses and the whole Crystal/CN(potential Omniverse buster) thing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2012)

CN busts universes (what is this about CN omniverse-busting ?), UN - multiverses, it was > Abraxas and Multi-Eternity



but I dunno lol



if you can prove Merlin has multiversal+ capabilities then that would make 616-MJJ at least multiversal+ as well


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 15, 2012)

Pika305 said:


> Don't think so. The CN was already said to be useless in stopping MJJ. The CN machine is basically linked to a giant Chrystal that Merlin made that connects the whole Marvel Omniverse with different pieces representing universes. If that would have no effect on 616 MJJ then so would the UN and they both do the same thing, nullify stuff.
> 
> The overloading Matrix Merlin thing and Merlin already saying MJJ is beyond him already puts MJJ at Multiersal+ because of what Matrix Merlin has done, what with the Citadel, Chessboards representing multiverses and the whole Crystal/CN(potential Omniverse buster) thing.


Except the fact that part got indirectly retconned.

Merlin have returned and claimed that he just faked his death and the entire scene was merely a cosmic plot. As of his current status he's merely abstract level.

So MJJ being superior to Merlin is rather dubious.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 15, 2012)

Don't you people read the thread before posting? 

MJJ is not omniversal, Merlin faked his death, MJJ and the Fury had nothing to do with it, the chest board was never completely destroyed and the celesial nullifier only destroys universes unlike the UN.



willyvereb said:


> Except the fact that part was indirectly retconned.
> 
> Merlin returned and claimed that he just faked his death and the entire scene was merely a cosmic plot. As of his current status he's merely abstract level.
> 
> *So MJJ being superior to Merlin is wrong.*



Fixed


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2012)

> MJJ is not omniversal


noone said that


don't see how Merlin faking his death takes away from 616-MJJ being multiversal .. or 616-MJJ being superior to him (Merlin)

chessboard wasn't completely destroyed, but it was being destroyed



but apparently both UN and Fei are multiversal+, so being multiversal isn't enough for MJJ to win


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 15, 2012)

Once again you don't read.



Fluttershy said:


> if you can prove Merlin has multiversal+ capabilities then that would make 616-MJJ at least multiversal+ as well



You don't read at all, all the scans have been posted, but you keep up with this shit.

And off course Merlin faking his death proves MMJ isn't superior to him, that is obvious in so many levels, what part of MJJ and the Fury having nothing to do with it don't you get?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2012)

> what part of MJJ and the Fury having nothing to do with it don't you get?


I get that they have nothing to do with the death faking (and it - with them and their power-levels), but the multiverse was still being destroyed by their fight and Merlin still never showed anything that would let him take out 616-MJJ




basically everything Merlin said was a lie, he could've killed 616-MJJ (even though he said CN wasn't able to), but chose not to (why ?) .. that right ?


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 15, 2012)

The whole point of them being superior to him is that their fight overload and killed him, which like we know was false since he took that opportunity to put his plan on motion which started with him faking his death.

Already said that them destroying the chest board is legit, but they didn't destroy it all so he is short on power, hence he loses.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2012)

> They whole point of them being superior to him is that their fight overload and killed him


I thought it was the fact that he couldn't do anything to stop either of them .. and kept hyping 616-MJJ to Cap. Britain 

and the plan of his may have been all along to sick Fury on 616-MJJ since his own CN was ineffective




> Already said them destroying the chest board is legit


so he is multiversal at least then




> hence he loses.


to Fei ? I didn't question that, since he is apparently multiversal+




the whole thing (last page or so) was about UN vs MJJ


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 15, 2012)

The UN would fuck up MJJ.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> The UN would fuck up MJJ.


that was also kind of my point (although not 100% sure, but probably), but Pika305 seems to disagree


cool your jets, Grahf, your boy already won this


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 15, 2012)

Is not about Fei winning, is about people bringing the same shit over and over again, it gets annoying as fuck.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2012)

I was entertained by this thread 


too bad no EM though


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 15, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> The UN would fuck up MJJ.



Just curious since i saw this

How does Feis power output compare to his durability


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 15, 2012)

Also, I am thinking of putting Fei against someone more challenging than MJJ in the near future

From Marvel or DC that is

I dont think it would be a good idea to put him against anyone on LT level or above though

Right?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2012)

LT can probably stomp Xeno-verse, SMT-verse and Demonbane all at once  (shitstorm potential)


from what I gather Fei is multiversal+

UN is also multiversal+


incomplete Infinity Gauntlet IIRC toyed with UN .. complete IG stomped everything, then LT stomped it



from Marvel I'm thinking something between UN and MJJ and coming up with Multi-Eternity (?) .. maybe Phoenix Force (?) .. not sure


don't know much about DC, but maybe Mxy or Bat-Mite


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 15, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> from Marvel I'm thinking something between UN and MJJ and coming up with Multi-Eternity (?) .. maybe Phoenix Force (?) .. not sure
> 
> 
> don't know much about DC, but maybe Mxy or Bat-Mite



I think Mxy would be too much from what i have read

He has broken the 4th wall and affected the DC Omniverse IIRC

Jean Grey


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2012)

not sure DC even has an omniverse (although with the Primal Monitor maybe .. or would that be a megaverse ?)

at least the imps (and pretty much everyone, even The Presence) operate within the one DC multiverse IIRC


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 15, 2012)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> edit Jaspers omniverse threat thing was more a chain reaction a domino effect then legit power and bustery



I thought that Jaspers' expanding warp was causing all the panic about the omniverse being threatened, not because of some chain reaction 

It's like, say, one of those territory things from YYH. Jaspers' Warp is the territory and as he gets stronger, he can expand it, engulfing other universes until the omniverse itself eventually bites it

Obviously he hasn't fulfilled his full potential and is "merely" multiversal, but I don't remember chain reactions playing a part in this


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 15, 2012)

Dat G-canon science delivers again.

Wall level characters would be good match ups for Fei btw.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 15, 2012)

Sam and Dean piloting Demonbane with the Impala replacing Demonbane's head 

good versus material, am I right


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 15, 2012)

More like Dean piloting Sam fused with Demonbane


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 15, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Sam and Dean piloting Demonbane with the Impala replacing Demonbane's head
> 
> good versus material, am I right



Aw shi, you managed to make Demonbane useful....I can't believe this.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 15, 2012)

I like my idea better

it's MEGAS XLR, but with Family Men and cosmic horrors



Grαhf said:


> Aw shi, you managed to make Demonbane useful....I can't believe this.



oh yeah, Elsa becomes their literal toaster

Sam and Dean need a good breakfast to start the day after all


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 15, 2012)

My idea is inspired by canon though


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 15, 2012)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> I dont think it would be a good idea to put him against anyone on LT level or above though
> 
> Right?


----------



## Id (Feb 15, 2012)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Just curious since i saw this
> 
> How does Feis power output compare to his durability



He survived the collapse of a Dimension (Path of Sephiroth), with no visible injury. Its hard to gauge that feat, since it was a violent explosion filled with Wave-Energy.

As a point of reference, small amounts of wave energy created a universe via big bang. Because of it, I would label it as universe plus. 

Keo/Grahf didn't he fly into a black hole, after his fight with DEUS?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 15, 2012)

Did that happen during the cinematic ending or was that a different dimension which collapsed


----------



## Id (Feb 15, 2012)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Did that happen during the cinematic ending or was that a different dimension which collapsed



Cinematic Ending, after his fight with Urobolus.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Feb 15, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I like my idea better
> 
> it's MEGAS XLR, but with Family Men and cosmic horrors



Make it a TTGL style matryoshka doll mech with Megas as the base.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 15, 2012)

you've doomed the omniverse


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 16, 2012)

Not reading through this, but in another thread Keollyn admitted Fei was nowhere close to omniversal, and MJJ is


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 16, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Not reading through this, but in another thread Keollyn admitted Fei was nowhere close to omniversal, and MJJ is


Grahf is gonna love this one


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 16, 2012)

Well that is what you said....


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 16, 2012)

@EM


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 16, 2012)

So what is his point? Merlyn is a tricky fucker. Doesn't change the fact that the Jaspers Warp was omniversal.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 16, 2012)

His warp would eventualy cover the entire omniverse if The Fury didnt stop him is what i got from it

I am in the process of reading the arc to get a better view though (Its also been a fun read so far, so why not)


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 16, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Well that is what you said....



I know, and that's why that response wasn't for that.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 16, 2012)

>Feats show his warp wasn't onmiversal.
>Feats show he didn't destroy the entire chest board.
>Pretty much everyone in this thread acknowledges that.
>I am laughing at this moment.

Off course I will concede if you bring a feat that proves me wrong, for the meantime lol.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 16, 2012)

The chessboard was simply a metaphor. How was the warp not omniversal?



Also Lord Mandragon stated that even 238 Jaspers (the weaker version) was a potential threat to the omniverse: 

Here Roma, the Guardian of the *OMNIVERSE*, states Jaspers is a threat to all reality:


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 16, 2012)

What are you talking about? It was directly stated by the Guardian of the Omniverse that his warp was threatening the entire omniverse. It doesn't get much clearer than that.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 16, 2012)

So that is your entire base to claim he is omniversal? yeah nothing new and by nothing new I mean he isn't omniversal unless you bring me the feat in where he warped at that level, not to mention that if you are disregarding the chessboard feat then Jim is losing his mojo.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 16, 2012)

Both Guardians of the Omniverse, Merlyn and Roma, who would know better than pretty much anyone else, confirmed it twice on two separate occasions. What more do you need? He was obviously stopped before he could actually destroy the omniverse, and the damage he did was undone.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 16, 2012)

I can't believe I am arguing this with _you_ of all people. They can confirm he is a potential threat all they want, but his feats don't come close to that at all, so he isn't one. His best feat was destroying the chessboard wih his fight with the fury which gives him multiversal power, mind you he didn't destroy the chessboar completely, but now you are saying that was simply a metaphor so.....yeah.

Not to meantion that if he really had omniversal power then he could have done that shit right away and everyone would be fuck unless you bring the LT or TOAA himself to stop him.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 16, 2012)

LT probably wouldn't get off his ass even then


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 16, 2012)

No one has ever claimed he was an instant omniverse buster. There's no proof even LT can do that. But his warp was spreading out across the omniverse and would have consumed it quickly if he hadn't been stopped - this was confirmed by 2 omniversal guardians on two separate occasions. You have absolutely nothing here.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 16, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> No one has ever claimed he was an instant omniverse buster. There's no proof even LT can do that.



Good to know.



> But his warp was spreading out across the omniverse and would have consumed it quickly if he hadn't been stopped - this was confirmed by 2 omniversal guardians on two separate occasions. You have absolutely nothing here.





Black Leg Sanji said:


> Guess i might aswell post the whole chessboard event since it hasnt been done:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The one that doesn't have nothing is you, and this scans pretty much shot down your "omniversal warp" claims.

I am still surprise that you are using two claims of potential threat and denying what the feats show.

GG.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 16, 2012)

Um, no. Those scans have no bearing on the omniversal warp at all, they just confirm that Merlyn faked his own death. That doesn't have any bearing on the fact that they both recognized him as an omniversal threat.

What feats are you using to show he wasn't? He was stopped before he could affect the entire omniverse, but it was clear from the statements of multiple characters with cosmic senses and knowledge (Merlyn, Roma, Lord Mandragon, Cobweb) that his warp was affecting the *omniverse.* There is nothing that disproves this.

I should also note that the poster who first brought up the fact that Merlyn wasn't really dead in the MJJ respect thread made a note of saying it did nothing to diminish MJJ's power. The "game" was simple how Merlyn was manipulating his champions/players (i.e. Captain Britain) to fight against Jaspers, it had nothing to do with the very real threat that Jaspers posed to all reality.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 16, 2012)

>Chess = Multiverse
>Chess being destroyed, but not completely.
>Multiverse nothing close to omniverse.
>Still no feats of omniversal warp, just claims of *potential*.

You still don't have nothing.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 16, 2012)

Chest? You are speaking gibberish. The chessboard was a metaphor, it had nothing to do with Jaspers' reality warping. It was fucking confirmed by 2 Omniversal Guardians and 2 other characters with Omniversal senses that he was destroying the omniverse on 2 separate occasions. What more is necessary?


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 16, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Chest? You are speaking gibberish. The chessboard was a metaphor, it had nothing to do with Jaspers' reality warping. *It was fucking confirmed by 2 Omniversal Guardians and 2 other characters with Omniversal senses that he was destroying the omniverse on 2 separate occasions.* What more is necessary?



Ok, this is bullshit. They didn't confirm he was destroying the Omniverse, they said he was a *potential threat* hence why the first guardian said he had the power to eliminated a universe to avoid that *threat*, so were is the omniversal warp feat? all I see is two dudes saying he is a potential threat which sure as fuck doesn't mean he warped the omniverse.

And that chess game proves he has multiversal power, since it represent the multiverse and Jim was destroying it.

And what is needed is the damn feat of Jim warping the omniverse, not claims of potential threat.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 16, 2012)

Totally saw this coming a billion lightyears away.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 16, 2012)

Lord Mandragon was referring to the weaker 238 Jaspers, who never had a chance to become as strong as the 616 version. And Merlyn said that Jaspers would be the new God of the Omniverse, but he wasn't yet - meaning he hadn't consumed the entire omniverse yet, he was in the process of doing so.

That game was simply a way for Merlyn to manipulate his champions against Jaspers' forces, but he lost the game. He faked his death but not his loss. The board and pieces weren't literally a multiverse sitting in front of Merlyn.

You have the feat: Reality was collapsing and the warp was spreading throughout the omniverse, with the 616 universe at its core, then the Fury battled him and it was made clear that the fate of the omniverse was at stake. Then when he returned Roma made it clear that if he wasn't stopped the omniverse would be in danger - in a timeframe of one day, only!

Look, she says it threatened all of their worlds, and the *omniverse endures.* Meaning that if Jaspers has not been stopped, the omniverse would have been fucked. And not slowly. Quickly.



And the Omniversal Guardians "their hands guide the omniverse" 

They were scared shitless of Jaspers and were no match for him.

Cobweb, who could see the future, saw the omniverse being destroyed by Jaspers if he wasn't stopped.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 16, 2012)

Govern over =/= Power over

Threat to =/= Power to

Potential =/= Realized

For all this, Fei with his powers can govern over, be a threat to, and potentially fuck up an omniverse.

It all falls down to the person's level of power, the resistance they meet and time. MJJ had some benefits of that, but eventually ran into a wall. Just like anything in a similar situation.

P.S. My final serious post in this thread.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 16, 2012)

Except they do have power over it, even their underlings such as Lord Mandragon have access to the Celestial Nullifier which can annihilate any universe in the omniverse. And I'd really like to see any evidence for Fei being omniversal, last time I heard the Wave Existence was multiversal at best.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 16, 2012)

I knew Mike was going to respond in a manner that depicts he didn't read/understand a thing I said.


----------



## teddy (Feb 16, 2012)

So this won't end any time soon?


----------



## Weather (Feb 16, 2012)

This brings back memories


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 16, 2012)

What are you talking about? I explained everything, and still no one has countered the fact that Roma figured the resurrected Jaspers an immediate threat to the omniverse based on past experiences.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 16, 2012)

?aby said:


> So this won't end any time soon?



Heat Death of the universe will before that, man.



Weather said:


> This brings back memories



By memories you mean nightmare


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 16, 2012)

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

fuck I love that battle


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 16, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> What are you talking about? I explained everything, and still no one has countered the fact that Roma figured the resurrected Jaspers an immediate threat to the omniverse based on past experiences.



No Mike. you thought you explained, the scans prove you are wrong and I know you won't admit it, but that won't change the fact that you are wrong.


----------



## teddy (Feb 16, 2012)

*My Brother's Keeper*



Weather said:


> This brings back memories





Keollyn said:


> Heat Death of the universe will before that, man.




**


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 16, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> But let me break this shit for you:
> 
> First we have 238 Jaspers a *threat* to the omniverse:
> 
> ...



That wasn't an explosion, that was the Celestial Nullifier, which works on the asme tech as the UN, I see no proof any Xenogears character could resist that. Besides, that was the much weaker 238 Jaspers.



> Now to 616 Jasper:
> 
> Now this CHEST game (yeah I am going to call it chest game, problem?).



Yes. Because it's stupid.



> So here Merlin explains to the Cap that 616 Jasper is more powerful than 238 that was stopped by blowing his shit up



Nullifying. Making him CEASE TO EXIST.



> and if he doesn't defeat this version then the omniverse would fall into chaos, care to note how he says *if he cannot be defeated*, he is not saying "shit this dude is warping the omniverse we are doom!....is the same scenario of 238 Jasper he is a potential threat, he is not waping the omniverse at this point and if you haven't notice he warps universes one at the time and the spreads to another, like a disease so now do you get why he was a *threat*



Wrong. The entire omniverse had not fallen but it was falling like dominoes. He was just stopped before he could affect the whole thing.



> Lets continue:
> 
> Link removed
> Link removed
> ...



That was confronting Captain Britain in 616, his warp was still spreading throughout the omniverse away from him at that point.



> Link removed
> Link removed
> Link removed
> Link removed
> ...



You obviously have no idea how powerful the Fury is. He's at least on Jaspers' level.



> , but he was giving him a hard time until they arrive to a place in where he could warp shit......isn't he an omniversal warper? the omniverse is everything in Marvel...so yeah.



Again, I never said he could affect the entire omniverse at once. Stop with this pathetic strawman. And Un-space wasn't part of "everything", it was *nothing.*



> His feat are multiversal at best, him being a potential threat to the omniverse doesn't mean he is an omniversal warper even more when he can't warp it instantly and has to do it being spreadin across one at the time.



Obviously it wasn't just one at a time or else it would never get anywhere, even the multiverses being infinite and all. The fact remains he was threatening the omniverse, this was confirmed by 2 omniversal guardians and characters with precognition and omniversal senses. Roma directly said the omniverse would not have endured by the time she summoned the heroes if he had not been stopped - that was not that long after he was defeated. This is undeniable.



> So you see, you have nothing.



No, YOU have nothing. Again, no one has countered this scan:



Home to Roma, who serves as Protector of the *Omniverse*

The time has come to face the reality that *all things*... must someday come to their end.

She means TODAY. That's when Jaspers was attacking.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Feb 16, 2012)

Why is it that Captain Britain is the only aspect of Marvel that has ever consistently referenced the omniverse?

And why is Merlin/whoever the hell is in his position _never_ sought out for general guidance regarding omniversal affairs considering their ridiculously high watcher position?

It is extremely off and tangential to the rest of the Marvel continuity, no matter which way you look at it.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 16, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> No Mike. you thought you explained, the scans prove you are wrong and I know you won't admit it, but that won't change the fact that you are wrong.



Try actually showing some evidence then, other than downplaying and downright dismissing reliable statements from 2 OMNIVERSAL GUARDIANS and characters with OMNIVERSAL SENSES.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 16, 2012)

I gotta admit, I'm actually looking forward to this continuing. Fei vs Galactus was considered me vs. Mike. This one is shaping up to be Mike vs. Grahf.

Should be interesting


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 16, 2012)

KaiserWombat said:


> Why is it that Captain Britain is the only aspect of Marvel that has ever consistently referenced the omniverse?



Actually it's referenced often, such as in a story with Uatu and the FF.



> And why is Merlin _never_ sought out for general guidance regarding omniversal affairs considering his ridiculously high watcher position?



Because he's often off somewhere pulling some dickish antics on someone 



> It is extremely off and tangential to the rest of the Marvel continuity, no matter which way you look at it.



Not really, Wanda's Chaos Wave was what revived him in the first place.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 16, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> You obviously have no idea how powerful the Fury is. He's at least on Jaspers' level.



Which is what we're getting at; Jasper not being as high as originally hyped up to be.

Point, come back! Please don't leave Mike!


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 16, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> That wasn't an explosion, that was the Celestial Nullifier, which works on the asme tech as the UN, I see no proof any Xenogears character could resist that. Besides, that was the much weaker 238 Jaspers.



CN destroys one universe at the time, so lol at you.




> Yes. Because it's stupid.



Chest game is legit.



> Nullifying. Making him CEASE TO EXIST.



Which doesn't change that it only destroys one universe at the time, Havoc already explained this.



> Wrong. The entire omniverse had not fallen but it was falling like dominoes. He was just stopped before he could affect the whole thing.



Unless you bring me scans proving this, then I am going to go with what is shown on the scans I posted.



> That was confronting Captain Britain in 616, his warp was still spreading throughout the omniverse away from him at that point.



Unless you bring me scans proving this, then I am going to go with what is shown on the scans I posted.



> You obviously have no idea how powerful the Fury is. He's at least on Jaspers' level.



Which has nothing to do with my post, so you are still wrong.




> Again, I never said he could affect the entire omniverse at once. Stop with this pathetic strawman. And Un-space wasn't part of "everything", it was *nothing.*



So he is not an omniversalk warper. Glad you agree.




> Obviously it wasn't just one at a time or else it would never get anywhere, even the multiverses being infinite and all. The fact remains he was threatening the omniverse, this was confirmed by 2 omniversal guardians and characters with precognition and omniversal senses. Roma directly said the omniverse would not have endured by the time she summoned the heroes if he had not been stopped - that was not that long after he was defeated. This is undeniable.



Stil no omniversal feats and relying on claims of potential threat, you are still wrong.




> No, YOU have nothing. Again, no one has countered this scan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I posted a lot of scans proving you wrong, so you still have nothing.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 16, 2012)

Basicaly, 616 Jaspers was more powerful because he could resist universal nullification, and his warp was spreading much faster than his weaker 238 version

?


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 16, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Try actually showing some evidence then, other than downplaying and downright dismissing reliable statements from 2 OMNIVERSAL GUARDIANS and characters with OMNIVERSAL SENSES.



I guess you missed all the scans I posted, but that is how you roll, no surprise there.


----------



## NemeBro (Feb 16, 2012)

I honestly don't see any big difference between taking a day to destroy/warp the Omniverse and doing it in an instant, either way considering the way Marvel works we are talking about an easily Multiversal+ feat.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 16, 2012)

Is that all it took to warp it?

And 24 hours is a LONG time for fictional beings of this magnitude. Anyone who can destroy multiverses with no effort wouldn't have a problem doing massive damage given 24 hours.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Feb 16, 2012)

there is a difference though, ultimately

One would place MJJ beyond pretty much anything else outside of TOAA in the entire Marvel continuity (including Living Tribunal lol)

The other categorises him as a legitimate threat on a high-tier scale, but doesn't place him as the _creme de la crop_, which makes a hell of a lot more sense.

Because gradual chain-reaction effects are never considered to be superior indicators of a character's prowess than immediate manipulation demonstrations.

Or else should we consider Freeza a large planet-buster based on his Namek feat? I mean, that event only took 5 minutes _plus_ explicitly had him intentionally holding back on the explosion effect: better argument than placing MJJ so absurdly high on the powerscale due to potential effects across the omniverse over 1 day.


----------



## NemeBro (Feb 16, 2012)

The Omniverse is made from an infinite amount of megaverses, which is made from an infinite amount of multiverses, which is made from an infinite amount of infinite universes.

So... Yeah.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 16, 2012)

KaiserWombat said:


> there is a difference though, ultimately
> 
> One would place MJJ beyond pretty much anything else outside of TOAA in the entire Marvel continuity (including Living Tribunal lol)
> 
> ...



Kaiser understands how it is.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh I was not aware of that Neme when I made that response. Thank you.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 16, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> I gotta admit, I'm actually looking forward to this continuing. Fei vs Galactus was considered me vs. Mike. This one is shaping up to be Mike vs. Grahf.
> 
> Should be interesting



Well don't expect a long debate right now as I'm going to bed soon.



Keollyn said:


> Which is what we're getting at; Jasper not being as high as originally hyped up to be.
> 
> Point, come back! Please don't leave Mike!



Grahf claimed Jaspers couldn't be on the level I said he was or he wouldn't lose to the Fury, I said that the Fury was just as strong as him.



Grαhf said:


> CN destroys one universe at the time, so lol at you.



Actually it can target any universe in the omniverse, and if they input more than one crystal key at a time keyed to each universe, they could destroy multiples. It's the same tech as the UN.



> Which doesn't change that it only destroys one universe at the time, Havoc already explained this.



See above, also the effect is far more potent than simply a universe-busting explosion. If someone can tank a building - busting blast, for instance, does that mean they can also tank an area the size of a building, with them in it, being removed from existence?



> Unless you bring me scans proving this, then I am going to go with what is shown on the scans I posted.



You are misinterpreting the scans. Cobweb saw the future and Jaspers was fucking up the omniverse.



> Which has nothing to do with my post, so you are still wrong.



Losing to the Fury is not an inconsistency because it was also on that level.



> So he is not an omniversalk warper. Glad you agree.



"Omniversalk?" And no, not all at once. I never claimed that. Un-space is not part of the omniverse - it is NOTHING. IT DOES NOT EXIST.



> Stil no omniversal feats and relying on claims of potential threat, you are still wrong.



Claims made by people who would know better than anyone short of the LT and TOAA. Corroborated multiple times.



> I posted a lot of scans proving you wrong, so you still have nothing.



You didn't prove me wrong about anything, and you are still ignoring that scan.

Roma - Guardian of the Omniverse. She is facing Jaspers that day. She says "all things" aka ALL REALITY - THE OMNIVERSE could come to an end TODAY, if Jaspers is not defeated. If you keep ignoring this you are just trolling.



Grαhf said:


> I guess you missed all the scans I posted, but that is how you roll, no surprise there.



I disproved all of your claims. You are simply downplaying and dismissing valid evidence.



NemeBro said:


> I honestly don't see any big difference between taking a day to destroy/warp the Omniverse and doing it in an instant, either way considering the way Marvel works we are talking about an easily Multiversal+ feat.



Exactly. This "if he can't instantly fuck up the omniverse he's not omniversal" bullshit is so pathetic.

Furthermore, I'd like to see some evidence for the Xenogears side that they can do shit here.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 16, 2012)

> Did I ever say he was equal to LT? Of course not.


no, I was just typing out loud .. I do that


----------



## KaiserWombat (Feb 16, 2012)

Omniversal range =/= omniverse-busting

Actually state one over the other rather than being all vague and confusing

That shit can be fustrating to debate against; it's happened to me before.

So MJJ has "omniversal" range (_still_ a retarded word to attach to a single fictional franchise, no matter how large it is) but only multiverse+ immediate damage.

Fair enough.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Feb 16, 2012)

I've seen the multiverse = infinite universes thing, but I haven't actually seen a scan stating that there are infinite megaverses in the omniverse, and that each one is composed of infinite multiverses.

Can someone post that?


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 16, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Furthermore, I'd like to see some evidence for the Xenogears side that they can do shit here.



This always makes me laugh. I mean hands on side, crying, losing air laughter.


----------



## Weather (Feb 16, 2012)

> "Omniversalk?" And no, not all at once. I never claimed that. *Un-space is not part of the omniverse* - it is NOTHING. IT DOES NOT EXIST.



And Marvel mindfucks again...

Seriously... How the hell does this make sense?


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 16, 2012)

I never said omniverse busting. Never. In fact I have several times pointed out this strawman in this very thread. And his power would have spread to consume the omniverse. Remember that each multiverse has infinite universes, and there are infinite multiverses (not even mentioning megaverses). So if he could really just affect one universe or multiverse at a time, he would never be able to threaten the omniverse. His power was going to spread much much faster. Keep in mind the Roma scan.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 16, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> I've seen the multiverse = infinite universes thing, but I haven't actually seen a scan stating that there are infinite megaverses in the omniverse, and that each one is composed of infinite multiverses.
> 
> Can someone post that?


I think best you're getting is this


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 16, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Grahf claimed Jaspers couldn't be on the level I said he was or he wouldn't lose to the Fury, *I said that the Fury was just as strong as him*.



..........



> Actually it can target any universe in the omniverse, and if they input more than one crystal key at a time keyed to each universe, they could destroy multiples. It's the same tech as the UN.



Which doesn't mean anything when they just used one crystal to destroy one universe.



> See above, also the effect is far more potent than simply a universe-busting explosion. If someone can tank a building - busting blast, for instance, does that mean they can also tank an area the size of a building, with them in it, being removed from existence?



So you are saying one crystal from the CN can destroy people with any type of durability? lol.



> You are misinterpreting the scans. Cobweb saw the future and Jaspers was fucking up the omniverse.



Not really. The scan is clear in what is showing.



> Losing to the Fury is not an inconsistency because it was also on that level.



.........




> "Omniversalk?" And no, not all at once. I never claimed that. Un-space is not part of the omniverse - it is NOTHING. IT DOES NOT EXIST.




Hahahaha I love how you keep grabing my typos hahahahahaha 

So he isn't an Omniversalk warper.



> Claims made by people who would know better than anyone short of the LT and TOAA. Corroborated multiple times.



Scans > claims.



> You didn't prove me wrong about anything, and you are still ignoring that scan.



You are ignoring several I posted, and you are still wrong.




> Roma - Guardian of the Omniverse. She is facing Jaspers that day. She says "all things" aka ALL REALITY - THE OMNIVERSE could come to an end TODAY, if Jaspers is not defeated. If you keep ignoring this you are just trolling.



If you can't understand what is wrong with your whole point then you are the one trolling.



> I disproved all of your claims. You are simply downplaying and dismissing valid evidence.



You never did that and I am not downplaying, just telling shit as it is.



> Exactly. This "if he can't instantly fuck up the omniverse he's not omniversal" bullshit is so pathetic.



Kaiser covered this pretty good, but off course you can't grasp simple things.



> Furthermore, I'd like to see some evidence for the Xenogears side that they can do shit here.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 16, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> I've seen the multiverse = infinite universes thing, but I haven't actually seen a scan stating that there are infinite megaverses in the omniverse, and that each one is composed of infinite multiverses.
> 
> Can someone post that?



I'd have to ask MrMaster or Galan on KMC. They have these things.



Keollyn said:


> This always makes me laugh. I mean hands on side, crying, losing air laughter.



So you don't have any evidence then.



Weather said:


> And Marvel mindfucks again...
> 
> Seriously... How the hell does this make sense?



Because Un-Space is nothing. No space, no time, no reality. NOTHING.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 16, 2012)

KaiserWombat said:


> Omniversal range =/= omniverse-busting
> 
> Actually state one over the other rather than being all vague and confusing
> 
> ...



Why I am not debating against you...things would be so simple.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 16, 2012)

> I'd have to ask MrMaster or Galan on KMC. They have these things.


I'd love to see those too

infinity x infinity x infinity, who do you think Marvel is ?!


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 16, 2012)

Claims!

Craims!

Crrrrraimsssss!


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 16, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> Which doesn't mean anything when they just used one crystal to destroy one universe.



Just pointing it out, they have crystals that correspond to every universe in the omniverse.



> So you are saying one crystal from the CN can destroy people with any type of durability? lol.



Are you going to do anything other than throw strawmen at me? No, I was saying that the durability required to survive it is way more than conventional universe busting. The Fury survived it, just showing how tough it was. In fact, conventional durability by itself really won't do much at all against nullification.



> Not really. The scan is clear in what is showing.



Which scan are you even talking about?



> Hahahaha I love how you keep grabing my typos hahahahahaha



Grabing? 



> So he isn't an Omniversalk warper.



No, but he is an _omniversal_ warper 



> Scans > claims.



But no scans you have posted directly contradict the claims.



> You are ignoring several I posted,



Such as?



> and you are still wrong.



Prove it then



> If you can't understand what is wrong with your whole point then you are the one trolling.



Then tell me what's wrong, because from here it seems that you're just ignoring evidence. Jaspers was stopped before he could take down the omniverse, the claims would only be contradicted if he hadn't been stopped but the omniverse was still okay.



> You never did that and I am not downplaying, just telling shit as it is.



NO U. That's all your replies amount to.



> Kaiser covered this pretty good, but off course you can grasp simple things.



Actually he just complained about some inconsistent terminology that was at most tangential to the discussion.



> *snip concession*



Concession accepted


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 16, 2012)

Let me try this: If MJJ had not been stopped, what do you think would have happened? Grahf? Keollyn?


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 16, 2012)

I am the bone of my claims 
 Claims is my body and statements is my blood 
  I have created over a thousand claims 
  Unknown to facts, Nor known to feats 
  Have withstood pain to create many claims 
  Yet, those claims will never hold anything 
  So as I pray, unlimited claims works


----------



## Ulti (Feb 16, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Claims!
> 
> Craims!
> 
> Crrrrraimsssss!



you've been looking at dem asian chicks too long keo, starting to rub off on you


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh they've been rubbing all right


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 16, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Just pointing it out, they have crystals that correspond to every universe in the omniverse.



Which doesn't change anything.



> Are you going to do anything other than throw strawmen at me? No, I was saying that the durability required to survive it is way more than conventional universe busting.



Ok.



> The Fury survived it, just showing how tough it was. In fact, conventional durability by itself really won't do much at all against nullification.



And we are back to the part in where you are implying one single crystal would be enough to destroy someone with any type of durability and off course I am not talking about people with universal one.




> Which scan are you even talking about?



Someone has been posting without reading it seems.




> Grabing?



Indeed, Grabing.




> No, but he is an _omniversal_ warper



........



> But no scans you have posted directly contradict the claims.



The point is going over your head.



> Such as?



..................



> Prove it then



Did it already, several times.



> Then tell me what's wrong, because from here it seems that you're just ignoring evidence. Jaspers was stopped before he could take down the omniverse, the claims would only be contradicted if he hadn't been stopped but the omniverse was still okay.



Is funny how someone like Kaiser that is not debating against me gets everything, but you fail at this, so no I am not going to explain anything because is clear as water and you are either trolling or being you... and the two are not good.



> NO U. That's all your replies amount to.



No U then.



> Actually he just complained about some inconsistent terminology that was at most tangential to the discussion.



And even this goes over your head.....



> Concession accepted



Oh noes what I am going to do


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 16, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> I am the bone of my claims
> Claims is my body and statements is my blood
> I have created over a thousand claims
> Unknown to facts, Nor known to feats
> ...



UCW is hax shit.


----------



## Ulti (Feb 16, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Oh they've been rubbing all right





?


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 16, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Let me try this: If MJJ had not been stopped, what do you think would have happened? Grahf? Keollyn?



I will get a free sammich?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]kqNKcu5S2yM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 16, 2012)

I learned that from the Pizza man


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 16, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> UCW is hax shit.



One-shotting legitimate arguments. So hax.


----------



## Ulti (Feb 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feK2pA8h7aw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 16, 2012)

It still can't hold a candle to concession accepted.

Damn thing is so powerful, you don't even have to in order to experience it!


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 16, 2012)

UCW + concession accepted is something you can't win against.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]JMLz5gTlsw4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 16, 2012)

You know from now on in every debate we should just post a claim say concession accepted and that shit would be over.


----------



## Ulti (Feb 16, 2012)

Castiel>your concessions


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 16, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> You know from now on in every debate we should just post a claim say concession accepted and that shit would be over.














Mikeshiro: "You're already concede"


----------



## Ulti (Feb 16, 2012)

and then your rep bar explodes into red pieces


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 16, 2012)

Ultimate power has shit on that.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 16, 2012)

So...

I guess its soon time to put this down as undecided on the wiki then


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 16, 2012)

Ulti that shit is nothing against UCW and concession accepted.


----------



## Ulti (Feb 16, 2012)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> So...
> 
> I guess its soon time to put this down as undecided on the wiki then



stirring more shit up

like a crowley


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 16, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> Which doesn't change anything.



Why? Because you say so?



> And we are back to the part in where you are implying one single crystal would be enough to destroy someone with any type of durability and off course I am not talking about people with universal one.



No. You don't apologize for using a strawman and then use the same damn strawman in your very next point 

Conventional durability is useless against nullification so you need cosmic durability/resistance to that kind of thing. That's a kind of durability, so it's not "any type of durability". And you say you're not trolling.



> Someone has been posting without reading it seems.



You referenced a lot of scans. Answer the question. 



> Indeed, Grabing.



I think you are failing to grabe the point.



> The point is going over your head.



Then what is your point, if you even have one.



> Did it already, several times.



Then it should be easy to direct me to the posts where you did.



> Is funny how someone like Kaiser that is not debating against me gets everything, but you fail at this, so no I am not going to explain anything because is clear as water and you are either trolling or being you... and the two are not good.



Kaiser was merely complaining that the application of the term omniverse was inconsistent in Marvel. That has nothing to do with the current discussion.

It's obvious all of you have no more actual arguments and are just fucking around now. If anyone is interested in seriously debating, be sure to let me know.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 16, 2012)

make a Fury vs Fei thread next .. double F


Castiel will make another appearance


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 16, 2012)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> So...
> 
> I guess its soon time to put this down as undecided on the wiki then



You should list it as the birth of UCW + concession accepted power.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 16, 2012)

Put it as a loss for Fei. 

I'm perfectly fine with hype winning this.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 16, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> You should list it as the birth of UCW + concession accepted power.



Yes don't forget this. It's surprising this does not have a wiki entry already. It's been used for as long as OBD's existence.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey, if you refuse to answer your opponent's arguments, you lose the debate. That's the way it's always been.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 16, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> make a Fury vs Fei thread next .. double F
> 
> 
> Castiel will make another appearance



Castiel will send the Pizza man this time. He's too busy showing the angelinnas what he learned.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 16, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Why? Because you say so?



My word is the law.



> No. You don't apologize for using a strawman and then use the same damn strawman in your very next point
> 
> Conventional durability is useless against nullification so you need cosmic durability/resistance to that kind of thing. That's a kind of durability, so it's not "any type of durability". And you say you're not trolling.



So you are still implying one crystal would kill someone with multiversal durability even the feat the CN has is universal only.

Good job.



> You referenced a lot of scans. Answer the question.



Read the thread.



> I think you are failing to grabe the point.



I grabe that sucker a long time ago.




> Then what is your point, if you even have one.



Is flying over your head.



> Then it should be easy to direct me to the posts where you did.



Not going to play this game with you again, I know how you work by now.




> Kaiser was merely complaining that the application of the term omniverse was inconsistent in Marvel. That has nothing to do with the current discussion.
> 
> It's obvious all of you have no more actual arguments and are just fucking around now. If anyone is interested in seriously debating, be sure to let me know.



Serioulsy Mike, you must have a lot of points flying over your head at this point in your life, time to grabe them.


----------



## NemeBro (Feb 16, 2012)

I love how only like four people are posting despite 21 people apparently watching this thread.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 16, 2012)

Maybe i should add another bonus scenario:

The combatants face off in a boxing match, reality warping is restricted to a narrow area


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 16, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Put it as a loss for Fei.
> 
> I'm perfectly fine with hype winning this.




I don't have problems with this either.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Feb 16, 2012)

Ugh, "concession accepted"

*TRANSLATION:* "Conceitful arrogance and needless self-superiority established over fellow debater who had the time to partipicate in two words, regardless of actual achievement in debate"

(not aimed specifically at EM for those curious [I actually respect him unbelievably and personal attacks require too much effort from me ], more at the smugness of srs debaters that think other posters respect or even acknowledge that sort of RAZOR-SHARP EDGY COMMENT on this forum)


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 16, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> I don't have problems with this either.



Sure?

I will have to rethink the scale of Feis next oponent if so


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh BLS you have a lot to learn from Keo and me.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 16, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> Oh BLS you have a lot to learn from Keo and me.



Likewise


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DD3bnj1uybU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 16, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> So you are still implying one crystal would kill someone with multiversal durability even the feat the CN has is universal only.



Depends what kind of "multiversal durability" you're talking about. If it's multiversal against something like raw energy input, then yes. It all has to do with the mechanism of the device. It doesn't blast you with power, it removes your matter/energy/time/space/concept from existence.



> Read the thread.



I have. Which scan are you referring to? Or are you just stalling?



> Is flying over your head.



If you refuse to explain you lose by default. (I'm in my dispassionate debater mode now, these antics will get you nowhere).



> Not going to play this game with you again, I know how you work by now.



In other words, you have no point, and are just wasting time.



> Serioulsy Mike, you must have a lot of points flying over your head at this point in your life, time to grabe them.



You are the one who is refusing to respond to my arguments.



KaiserWombat said:


> Ugh, "concession accepted"
> 
> *TRANSLATION:* "Conceitful arrogance and needless self-superiority established over fellow debater who had the time to partipicate in two words, regardless of actual achievement in debate"



Correct translation: He was unable to answer my points, so he concedes by default.



> (not aimed specifically at EM for those curious [I actually respect him unbelievably and personal attacks require too much effort from me], more at the smugness of srs debaters that think other posters respect or even acknowledge that sort of RAZOR-SHARP EDGY COMMENT on this forum)



It originated from SD.net. It's a tradition.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 16, 2012)

Someone make the UCW wiki page. i dun have access


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 16, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DD3bnj1uybU[/YOUTUBE]



It's like, I'm looking at a reflection of my soul!


----------



## KaiserWombat (Feb 16, 2012)

Traditions from SD.net =/= Traditions here.

they tend to take debates a hell of a lot more seriously over there, we (mostly) want to have a relaxed and chilled atmosphere here at all times

no need for that lingo~


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 16, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Correct translation: He was unable to answer my points, so he concedes by default.
> 
> It originated from SD.net. It's a tradition.



UCW + concession accepted at it's finest.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 16, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> It's like, I'm looking at a reflection of my soul!



Is good stuff man, good stuff.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 16, 2012)

Dispassionate debater takes his debates seriously. If you don't want to debate seriously, don't debate me.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 16, 2012)

Mike let me make this clear for you:

-I already prove my point.
-The point keeps flying over your head.
-Other people got the point.
-You are using your tactic of turning this into an Endless debate....shit is perfect for your name.
-I really don't care for this.
-You can go to the wiki and list it as a loss for Fei
-I still don't care about this.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 16, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> If you don't want to debate seriously, don't debate me.



So... are you like going to stop posting in threads so that is actually possible? I keep telling you, quit being so damned aggressive all the time.


----------



## NemeBro (Feb 16, 2012)

So much tension up in here.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 16, 2012)

I will now test out the UCW and see just how powerful this power is.

Claim 1: Wave Existence had the fourth dimension reside in himself

Claim 2: Fei has the power of the Wave Existence. Not some, not part, all.

Claim 3: His use of the power will grow when his mental growth grows

Claim 4: Wave Existence is infinite

Claim 5: The fourth dimension is comprised of infinite universes

Intermission: By Marvel definition, an infinite collection of universes is a multiverse

Intermission part deuce: Wave Existence will have a multiverse in his body

Intermission part tres: Infinite multiverse is a megaverse

Conclusion of UCW: Fei is a megaversal buster because concession accepted

Final note: Those are facts, not claims


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 16, 2012)

If you don't feel like debating me anymore, just say so. In this thread I gave my points but no one refuted them, especially the Roma scan, and when I asked for evidence from the other side they simply joked around and refused to provide it. As far as I'm concerned, debate over.

Also I'm not as active on the wiki anymore so if anyone is going to list the result of the match it probably won't be me.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 16, 2012)

EMxGrahf would make sense if the latter had one of his old sets


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 16, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> I will now test out the UCW and see just how powerful this power is.
> 
> Claim 1: Wave Existence had the fourth dimension reside in himself
> 
> ...



No. Most multiverses in Marvel are infinite. Megaverses are larger still. A multiverse with infinite universes is still just a multiverse.

I said concession accepted because I asked for evidence and he gave me a smiley. In other words, he refused to meet his burden of proof. This is a really pathetic attempt to discredit me.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 16, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> I will now test out the UCW and see just how powerful this power is.
> 
> Claim 1: Wave Existence had the fourth dimension reside in himself
> 
> ...



Aw shi. You are a genius.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 16, 2012)

I cannot take credit tobiah, it's all thanks to UCW.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 16, 2012)

Why didn't we find out about this power before....why!


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 16, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> A multiverse with infinite universes is still just a multiverse.



It's surprising how I know this and said this in my UCW.

But not surprising that you'd somehow miss that.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 16, 2012)

A lot of things are flying, lots of them.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 16, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> Why didn't we find out about this power before....why!



Because, despite our power, we don't like cheap, one-shot power. This power is debate ender and it's not fun to finish them too quick.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 16, 2012)

Excuse me, but when I post in a vs. thread, I expect debate, and I expect my opponents to actually debate against me, instead of fucking around and acting stupid. If I want that I'll just go to the convo or some chat room. Is it really so much to ask to expect actual debate in a debate forum?


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 16, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> A lot of things are flying, lots of them.



I will loan him my fly catcher. But given the size of these points being missed, they will probably destroy it.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 16, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Excuse me, but when I post in a vs. thread, I expect debate, and I expect my opponents to actually debate against me, instead of fucking around and acting stupid. If I want that I'll just go to the convo or some chat room. Is it really so much to ask to expect actual debate in a debate forum?



I'll be nice and throw you a bone here.

Near the onset of this topic, I said I wasn't debating it. If you expect any debate from me, you're better off waiting for God to reveal himself to you.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 16, 2012)

If you think I am missing any points, then simply explain them.

But of course you won't, as you're simply trolling and not interested in an actual debate.

If it was up to me, I'd say if you don't want to debate, then GTFO the thread.

And I was also talking about Grahf.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh there was a debate in here until it turned into things flying, UCW, asking for thing already posted, so now is about the "Fuck it" Philosophy.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 16, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> If it was up to me, I'd say if you don't want to debate, then GTFO the thread.



And we all know it never will


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 16, 2012)

Well I'm going to bed. If any of you have any real arguments, evidence, or rebuttals to my points to give me, then I'll address them later. Bye.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 16, 2012)

Don't forget to grabe those things.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 16, 2012)

Maybe a dream catcher would work best.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 16, 2012)

Dream catcher does sound like a good option, followed by one of those seals Death made with Sam to stop things from flying again.


----------



## Id (Feb 16, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Well I'm going to bed. If any of you have any real arguments, evidence, or rebuttals to my points to give me, then I'll address them later. Bye.



Go to sleep Mike. Sleep deprivation can totally mess with your mental state. 

Just saying. 



Endless Mike said:


> So what is his point? Merlyn is a tricky fucker. Doesn't change the fact that the Jaspers Warp was omniversal.



Except his warp never went beyond a universe. His potential of becoming an Omniversal Warper is a claim. As in a possibility. Nothing less-Nothing More. For all we know, Jaspers enters this battle as he was last seen at his height. 

At his height he was a universal warper. In time he may grow stronger, but Fie is the clear superior of the two. 

Tagging him as a potential Omniversal warper is obviously wrong. You cant tag him as an Omniversal warper, and fail to manipulate the contents of a single dimension. That shit contradicts itself all crazy style.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 16, 2012)

On a serious note, I never use full potential Fei in any of my debates with Fei. But just like when people say full power Galactus or now with MJJ, the potential is there.

But with Fei, it's not a statement of potential from outside sources or claims, or even if he had the chance, it is because his source of power is that high and he can actually grow into that.

Just letting off that disclaimer because I don't want a certain someone making a match from what I said


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 16, 2012)

I am still surprised that a claim of *potential threat* overrides scans, but hey the more you know.


----------



## NemeBro (Feb 16, 2012)

What is UCW?


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 16, 2012)

He did it before when I debated him, I wasn't at all surprised seeing it again.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 16, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Just letting off that disclaimer because I don't want a certain someone making a match from what I said



What are you talking about?


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 16, 2012)

Unlimited Claim Works.


----------



## Id (Feb 16, 2012)

Full potential Fie? I dont even know what that is. 

I only know what the game tells us, and Perfect Works dictate. 

If the game says he inherited Har power, and Power Works dictate that sans  2nd contact, he can shuffle, Merge, and Create realities. Than thats simply what he is capable off. 

>Not hey, we need to stop this fucker before he becomes any stronger? 
>The Omniverse may be engulfed by his reality warp!

That is a wholesale on potential. Derp.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 16, 2012)

Potential Derp has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Id (Feb 16, 2012)

Omniversal Hurr!!


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 16, 2012)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> What are you talking about?



Potential.



Sinestro said:


> Full potential Fie? I dont even know what that is.
> 
> I only know what the game tells us, and Perfect Works dictate.
> 
> ...



Exactamente!


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 16, 2012)

He has the Potential Derp to become an Omniversal Hurr!!


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 16, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> He has the Potential Derp to become an Omniversal Hurr!!



Prove it or concede!


----------



## Blade (Feb 16, 2012)

This thread is potentially Fei stars thread.


----------



## teddy (Feb 16, 2012)

20 pages...


----------



## Id (Feb 16, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> He has the Potential Derp to become an Omniversal Hurr!!



concession accepted


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 16, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Prove it or concede!



UCW makes you concede automatically. I win.


----------



## Id (Feb 16, 2012)

?aby said:


> 20 pages...



Upgrade to Pro TODAY!!!!


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 16, 2012)

Sinestro said:


> concession accepted



Shit.....I lost.....


----------



## teddy (Feb 16, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> UCW makes you concede automatically. I win.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 16, 2012)

Blade said:


> This thread is potentially Fei stars thread.



5 star threads wish they had that kind of potential


----------



## Id (Feb 16, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> 5 star threads wish they had that kind of potential



But their starting point is one star, and build on it. 

Like the Jaspers Potentialhurr.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Keollyn (Feb 16, 2012)

That's logic I cannot refute. I'll concession accept myself!


----------



## teddy (Feb 16, 2012)

Sinestro said:


> But their starting point is one star, and build on it.
> 
> Like the Jaspers Potentialhurr.


----------



## Blade (Feb 16, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> 5 star threads wish they had that kind of potential



Fei star broken the limit of quality rating. You know it.


----------



## teddy (Feb 16, 2012)

Blade said:


> Fei star broken the limit of quality rating. You know it.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 16, 2012)

I must go, but I ask of you all to keep potential alive.


----------



## Blade (Feb 16, 2012)

Juda's bro, do you have more funny reaction images?




Keollyn said:


> I must go, but I ask of you all to keep potential alive.




Potentially ok.


----------



## Chainer (Feb 16, 2012)

Well, this has become quite the spamfest.


----------

